# No more LTC/FIDs in Taunton for a while.



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Just read in the Taunton Gazette today that the Chief of Taunton has put a freeze on LTC/FID applications. He sent a memo to his clerks not to accept any new applications. Apparently due to budget cuts TPD had to layoff a few office clerks so now they have a very long back log of applications that haven't been processed. So until they can catch up no new applications will be taken in. Lucky for me my fathers on the job in Taunton so I should be all set when my LTC expires next year. Although maybe they'll be caught up by then.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Is it within the Chiefs' power to just decide not to grant any more LTC applications to town residents?? Being that he cant deny an LTC to someone without cause, how can he flat out deny residents the opportunity to submit applications?? He may impose restrictions on LTC's as the "licensing authority" but applicants also have to option to appeal in court any denial. I am no expert in this subject, but It seems odd that he can flat out deny his residents the opportunity to apply. Anyone with more info, please feel free to jump in.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes this makes sense!

Aw ghee, we have less staff, so let's stop accepting applications. Suck it up! Nearly every state agency and municipality is doing more with less.
Way to screw the public from having an "evil" or "infernal" device.(Gun)
:shock: 

Like the State RMV or Building inspectors in your town could stop taking applications due to staffing cuts! What crap. It does hint at some legal issue I would think.
:BM:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

I gotta agree that this is a pretty bad PR move. All the Chief is doing is aggravating those that wish to apply for a permit.


----------



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

So does anyone have new info regarding obtaining LTC with Taunton?


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Muggsy, you need to get a copy of that memo to both the NRA and Gun Owner's Action League. Although it is great that you're all set, there may be a campus cop or other person who lives in your town who isn't hooked up. Taunton's a busy town, but they have to find the time to process the applications.

www.NRA.org
www.goal.org


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Who needs a LTC to carry a weapon in Taunton. I thought it was standard issue to all the residents. :mrgreen:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Back log?!?! How can you really get back logged on this? Run a BOP, confirm the address (LEAPS) and ship it to State for approval and then back to the Chief. It would take all of 5 mintues to gather the paperwork for each applicant... what, are they gettting 50 applicants a day?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Perhaps the Town should stop issuing the Chief's paycheck due to a lack of staff. What a Nazi. :BM:


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

futureofficer04 said:


> So does anyone have new info regarding obtaining LTC with Taunton?


 The city council voted some time last year and advised the Chief it was unlawful for him to do that so as far as I know LTCs and FIDs are currently able to be obtained in a regular fashion. I find out defiantly when I got to renew mine next month.


----------

